# Bettas and Corys



## lostmyz (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a Fluval Chi with a Crown Tailed male betta. I also in there 2 Cory cats that I recently put in a albino and a false juli. I also have a few live plants and a fake little cave and a fake plant. I came home today and noticed it looked like some of the scales on my betta were missing or like hes been picked at. The cory's stay on the bottom for the most part and he swims everywhere and likes to sleep on the floor as well. I'm wondering if the corys at night while he's sleeping at "eating" him. He seem perfectly happy and still comes up to the top looking for food all the time. Also I noticed that his top crown separated into like 2 pieces it seems and it wasn't like that yesterday. I am wondering if I should take the cory's out. They aren't big at all. They are less than an inch.

let me know what you guys think

Thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How many gallon is this tank, how much and how often are the water changes and when was the last one, additives used, water temp, filtration...any other symptoms other than missing scales on the Betta

Usually cory cats will not cause a problem with other fish, however, depending on the tank size that could change along with being kept in too small of numbers...... since they are social fish and do best in larger numbers...if this is at least 10g I would add a few more cory cats and get them in a little big school to ease their stress level and met their social needs and at least 10g with small diameter substrate or sand for their delicate barbels due to the rooting behavior to met their needs as well.


----------



## lostmyz (Nov 18, 2010)

How many gallon is this tank ---- 5 gal Fluval Chi with normal filter and a in tank i25 Marina (the fluval filter sucks)

Water Changes -- every week approx. 30-50% of the tank (because I have multiple live plants)

Additives -- Stress coat with WCs, Liquid Plant fertilizer, Clarifier if i mix up some of the sand while working in the tank

Water Temp -- 76-78 F

Filtration -- Fluval Chi filter (mechanical only) with a bio-max bag inside for colonization of healthy bacteria and a Marina i25 for mechanical, chemical and biological filtration

Symptoms -- Nothing but the missing scales and the torn dorsal crown.


With all that said... Last night i took out my fake plant and got 2 new real ones instead, 2 aquatic ferns (1 Peacock and 1 Regular) and removed the Cory Dorys and donated them to Aquatouch here in Phoenix, AZ. I felt bad and I know they are bottom feeders but those guys were literally never at the bottom of the tank and I am fairly positive they caused the missing scales. Not on purpose or picking but because well its dark and they can't see. 

However, while I was there I got SOOOO many ideas and bought 2 new fishes for Popeye (my Betta)... 1 Dwarf Indian Puffer (max size 1.5cm) and 1 Bumble Bee Goby (Max size 1.5cm). OMG they are so cute and are loving the tank! And Popeye thought the bumble bee was food last night but has since left him alone. Also almost immediately when I took the Cory's out I noticed a change in Popeye's behavior and today hes dong much better personality wise even with the 2 new micro fish.

Anyways for my ideas.... I got "The Book" from the ADA (aqua design amano) all about aqua-scaping. I have been doing my own little here and there with Popeye's tank but WOW OMG the stuff these guys do is nuts! So I will be undertaking an overhaul on my tank once I am done reading this fascinating book!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Dwarf puffer fish should be kept in species only tanks. They are aggressive and could kill your betta. I would remove him immediately. 

Scroll down to "Tank Mates":
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile93.html

So please take him out asap!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Not just that turtle10....I agree puffers do need a species only tank...but depending on which species the puffer is....it may be a brackish fish and I am pretty sure the goby is a brackish fish too.....it is just a matter of time before they kill the Betta or die from the wrong salinity levels

In a 5gal tank-it is only big enough for 1-Betta and a few shrimp and snails......just not enough space to meet the needs of other fish species.....please take the puffer and goby back or get them their own tank and provide the correct habitat/environment for them......

Also, peacock fern is not aquatic and it is just a matter of time before it start to rot and die polluting the tank...do you know the name of the other fern....sadly, a lot of plants sold especially the one in tubes are not true aquatic plants and will die submersed for long periods of time....

Its really important to research species of fish and plants before you buy them so you can meet their needs and house them properly....


----------



## lostmyz (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmmm I see what people have written but I talked to the owner of the store that I got him from and he was in a tank with a Crown Betta so I don't know, if I see any foul play he will be taken out immediately and exchanged for a non-aggressive fin nipping fish


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would suggest that you please listen to Oldfishlady and I, many pet store owners do not always know what they are talking about. And even if it did work there, it may not with you so please don't risk the betta's life. 

Please don't wait for foul play to happen :/


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Also, like Oldfishlady said, you tank is only big enough for one fish, so I would stick with just the betta until you can upgrade.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

1. The fish may get along only because the puffer and goby are still juveniles. Once they grow up they will become agressive.

2. 5 gallons cannot support multiple fish

3. Pet Stores will tell you anything to get your money

4. Like said before, those other fish may be brackish, meaning they need salt in their water to survive. Bettas do not tolerate the long term use of salt very well.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> 1. The fish may get along only because the puffer and goby are still juveniles. Once they grow up they will become agressive.
> 
> 2. 5 gallons cannot support multiple fish
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## lostmyz (Nov 18, 2010)

Well I trust you guys more than the store that I got hem from and I see all your points and agree and don't want to kill my Betta.

The other fern is a Trichomanes Javanicum.


Also where is the best place to find information about aquatic plants?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

To add...brackish fish need salt...but not regular aquarium salt...you create brackish condition with marine salt....the same kind used for saltwater fish and this will kill a Betta.....

Trichomanes Javanicum...sorry not aquatic either....dang that pet shop...this is so wrong for them to sell plants as aquatic when they are not.....


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Uh... http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Trichomanes+Javanicum

Here is a good site on plants:
link

I would reccomend:
- Java Fern
- Mosses
- Anubias
- Hygros
- Hornwort
- Anacharis
- Wisteria
- Apongetons (You can buy them as dry bulbs)

These plants are all quite hardy and not too demanding. Look through my posts to see some of these in a planted tank...


----------



## lostmyz (Nov 18, 2010)

So I returned the two fish and....

1) Yes you all were right the Bumble Bee goby was a brackish fish
2) Yes the puffer could possibly nip my Betta's fins
3) The puffer in question with its specific species is a freshwater not brackish water dwarf puffer species.

Anyways I exchanged the fish for plants and here s a total run down of the plants in my betta's tank:


Popeye’s Plants
Hygrophyla Augustafolia – x 5 stems
Hygrophyla “Polysperma Sunset” – x 4 stems
Rotala “Pearl” x 10 stems
Aponigeton Ulvaceus - x 1 bulb
Crinum Thaianum – Onion Plant x 1 bulb
Nymphaea Lotus Green – Water Lily x 1 bulb
Ophiopogon japonica – Kyoto Grass Plant x 3 stems
Hygophyla difformis – Wisteria x 4 stems
Dracaena sanderiana – White Ribbon Plant x 2 stems not aquatic but thrivin'!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate to say it, but Kyoto Grass isn't aquatic either :/


----------



## lostmyz (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't catch a break here  lol. Whether its aquatic or not its been in my tank for 3 months and is doing amazingly well so... its going to stay till it starts to die. *shrugs*


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well here's a break! Kyoto grass can be left in the tank for a few months if left to dry for a few months. So it can go back and forth, but must get fresh air for a while every few months.


----------



## lostmyz (Nov 18, 2010)

LOL i should have seen that one coming!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Haha I dont do live plants because i am always afraid of snail infestation


----------

